# i3-2310m GPU can't support 1366x768



## ericchern (Aug 14, 2011)

I use i3-2310m GPU in ThinkPad X220i on 8.2 amd64. 
According to /var/log/Xorg.0.log, modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
section "monitor"
    identifier  "monitor0"
    vendorname  "monitor vendor"
    modelname   "monitor model"
    horizsync   30-47
    vertrefresh 1-60
    modeline    "1366x768" 74.8 1366 1414 1446 1578 768 770 775 790
endsection
section "screen"
    subsection "display"
        viewport   0  0
        depth      24
        modes      "1366x768"
    endsubsection
endsection
```
but only get 1024x768 screen.


----------



## vermaden (Aug 14, 2011)

The VESA driver does not support wide resolutions, You will have to wait to GEM/KMS kernel patches to be completed.


----------

